# I need someone who is on BYC to post this for me on BYC



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

on the killing thread *rant* in the Random Ramblings poster on BYC for me. please copy this and post it for me,  PLEASE!!!!!!!                                                                                  hey guys it's java girl 2,  I have some bad news.  I will not be on BYC becuese my dial-up will not pull it up for me. I will be watching you and will be laughing andcrying that I can not be with you!!!!     I am ssssssoooooooo mad !!!!!!     I was just starting to have some fun with you all !!!!!!!!!!!  I will be on Backyard herds " BYH" my name is " country farm girl" if you want to come over and have some fun   or my email is javachickgirl2@gmail.com  or leeeck60@aol.com  try the first one first.    where am I going to go with my Q and A??? AND HOW AM I GOING TO BE A MINION NOW??? " sigh " GOOD BYE MY BYC CHICKS, QUEEN EM, BLUESUB, SPOOK, SOUR, JD AND HARLI.        " Crying as I type this "


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

country farm girl said:
			
		

> on the killing thread *rant* in the Random Ramblings poster on BYC for me. please copy this and post it for me,  PLEASE!!!!!!!                                                                                  hey guys it's java girl 2,  I have some bad news.  I will not be on BYC becuese my dial-up will not pull it up for me. I will be watching you and will be laughing andcrying that I can not be with you!!!!     I am ssssssoooooooo mad !!!!!!     I was just starting to have some fun with you all !!!!!!!!!!!  I will be on Backyard herds " BYH" my name is " country farm girl" if you want to come over and have some fun   or my email is javachickgirl2@gmail.com  or leeeck60@aol.com  try the first one first.    where am I going to go with my Q and A??? AND HOW AM I GOING TO BE A MINION NOW??? " sigh " GOOD BYE MY BYC CHICKS, QUEEN EM, BLUESUB, SPOOK, SOUR, JD AND HARLI.        " Crying as I type this "


I'll post for ya if some hasn't already


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have not yet  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

So far only one person has posted, Redhen and she said


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> So far only one person has posted, Redhen and she said


ON BYC?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

ya and know a moderator, Deerman, said 'I don't like this..............................hate to lose somebody who really wanted to stay,....................... SAD'



I keep you updated about stuff, about your friends (I know Redhen) since I'll be on here a lot.


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> ya and know a moderator, Deerman, said 'I don't like this..............................hate to lose somebody who really wanted to stay,....................... SAD'


oh deerman !!!!!  THANK YOU I AM TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

I told him  I'll tell what he responds


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I told him  I'll tell what he responds


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL OF THIS CochinBrahmaLover,  THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

Deer man said



 well hope dail up will work later.....Javagirl needs to be able to get on......hope we don't lose anymore


Hope you will be able to


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

country farm girl said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, just doing what I would want some one to do for me     (and I made a friend  )


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP YOU HAVE ONE FROM ME


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

(you can call me CBL) Dewey said ' It's sad when someone chooses to leave, but very sad when they want to stay but are forced to leave. '


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

YAY FRIEND


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

Friend I gotta go (its a school night and its like 11 here) I'll re post what ever anyone posts in the morning, hopefully you will be able to get back on BYC. sweet dreams


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> YAY FRIEND


OK GOOD NIGHT CBL    OH I FORGOT MY COM HAS TO GO GET FIXED SO JUST EMAIL ME AT THE EMAIL I SAYED YOU CAN USE IF YOU CAN!!! I HAVE MY CELL


----------



## country farm girl (Jan 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Deer man said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE SO TOO     WE WILL HAVE TO SEE


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

So Dewey said 'Is there a thread with info for dial up users, that might help them? I have a high speed aircard with IE and it was all basically useless (worse than dial up) on the new site until I switched to google chrome.  With a heavy heart I was ready to say goodbye hit.giftoday, too, because navigating the site was impossible.  I hope a member or mod can help her figure out how to get reasonable access. '


Deerman 'Mine is running super slow now also....acts like dial up....hate to change server ...is google chrome really faster......i'm on 3g broadband........now about 10 times slower'44




Dewey responded to deerman 'Deerman, my aircard is verizon.  It and IE worked fine for me at all other sites, but switching to google chrome made the pages here load for me in under 1 second, compared to 20-30+ seconds with IE.  The difference was unbelievable.  Many other's have said that switching to chrome did them no good, so I don't know how all that works for everybody.  I just know that it worked for me.



1) I logged off BYC

2) Cleared my chache (via left clicking start, selecting control panel, then internet options, clear cache & stored internet pages/cookies)  

3) Then downloaded chrome (took about 7 minutes total to be up & running with it) see note***

4) ***Just in case of any snags with the chrome install and hence avoiding a need to select/switch back to a previous different browser, I opted to NOT make chrome my main browser when given the option to choose (this can always be changed at any time)  

5) After install, chrome was open on a full page screen automatically, right there ready for use

6) Had it not been automatically open and viewable, you can access it by left clicking on start, then hovering your cursor over "all programs" which should pull up a list that will have the newly downloaded chrome as a clickable option, and if so, click to open chrome and type in backyardchickens.com in the chrome browser



I hope it speeds things up for you!  It made a world a diff for me.'





Em said Aww, I'm sorry Java Twins.  We'll miss you. I hope you do try to check in from time to time. My email is EmtheFishLady@yahoo.com. You can reach me there if you ever feel like chatting.  




  Mom 2em all said 'yesterday, loading the page was really slow.

Today, I am zooming through the site. 

I use Google Chrome.  * I have cable internet, so I have no idea about with dial-up. *'




Nitrous said The library always has high-speed internet!  Or if you have a cell phone (which all minions must have), you can get 3g or 4g with a smart phone and surf the site that way.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry you've been having trouble with this. As  Dewey pointed out, Internet Explorer can be shockingly slow. I've had things "time out" before ever loading when using IE. Google Chrome is lightning fast by comparison. I'm not using dial-up, so I can't say whether it'll work for you or not. I hope someone can figure out something that'll help; it's been fun reading your posts.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

Just downloading something like Google Chrome can take up to 10-12 hours on dial-up...and if you get kicked off the internet during that time, which happens sometimes with dial-up, then all that time is wasted....not to mention you tie up your home phone line for all that time as well.  

The new changes at BYC are just a bad idea all around and I don't mind stating that....the new format is hard to visualize, too many features scattered in too many places, is downright ugly compared to the old site, hard to use, hard for some to access, etc.....and all that for.... why?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

new posts!! 



nitrous 'Or if you have a cell phone (which all minions must have), you can get 3g or 4g with a smart phone and surf the site that way.


Em 'Too funny. Are you a minion Nitrous? I really must get a list. 


chickntheif 'What is all this about minions?



Anyways, hopefully Java can come back   Maybe her internet is just having a "slow" day


arabianquine 'There are other threads that say it will work better on dial up with different browsers. Did she try to down load "Google Chrome"? Instead of IE or Firefox.



I have been recruiting minions for my...well...actually I don't remember what I'm recruiting them for now.  I'm recruiting them though.


chickntheif 'Oh fun! I wanna be a minion! 


hope you can come back


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

heres a new one, i agree with him



TwinJavaGirls - glad that you are OK.  We were all concerned.  Several of our Youngers have disappeared.  There is a newcomer, Orps4u who may be abducting them.  There is a possibility that he/she is GLO   going by a pseudonym.  Hope you can get back.



Uncle Sourlnd


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

Kellieg1  I..E. was really slow for me on this site too. So I switched to Goggle  chrome. Its working a lot faster now! Yea


----------

